# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  αλλαγη λαμπας σε φουρνο neff

## akisdio

καλημερα..

εχω ενα φουρνο neff εντοιχισμενο.
καηκε η λαμπα και θελω να την αλλαξω...
δεν μπορω να ξεβιδωσω το πλαστικο καπακι στη λαμπα..
μηπως ξερει καποιος να με βοηθησει???
ευχαριστω...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Φαίνεται το καπάκι ότι είναι για ξεβίδωμα? γιατί μπορεί να το πιάνει με βίδες και η λάμπα να αλλάζει από έξω από τον φούρνο.
Αν είσαι σίγουρος ότι πρέπει να ξεβιδώνει από μέσα το καπάκι ... πάρε έναν μικρό "κάβουρα" των υδραυλικών και με προσοχή (βάλε και ένα πανί ανάμεσα με το καπάκι) ξεβίδωσε.

----------


## akisdio

δεν εχει βιδες καπου διαβασα οτι μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω κλειδι ιμαντα..
ξερετε που μπορω να βρω κατι τετοιο??

----------


## Nikolaskn

κουγλαρισετο ρε φιλε..δες εδω.Θα σου κανει αφου η διαμετρος αρχιζει απο 0

http://www.e-ergaleio.gr/product_inf...oducts_id=6048

----------

